# Nursing Registration New Zealand



## Ruby14 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if a UK nursing diploma is accepted for registration in NZ? I'm finding their website very confusing!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Ruby14 said:


> Hi, Can anyone tell me if a UK nursing diploma is accepted for registration in NZ? I'm finding their website very confusing!


Hi,

My wife obtained NZ nursing registration whilst we were still in the UK and she had a UK nursing diploma from the Ormskirk School Of Nursing, Lancashire so yes I believe it will be accepted as an acceptable equivalent standard of nursing education here.
As advised previously, do some research on the NZ nursing council website as all the info needed to apply for NZ nursing registration is there.

Regards,

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Ruby14 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you for your replies! It appears the goalposts were changed last year in regards to qualifications needed. Although it does state that the nursing council assess each applicant on an individual basis depending on experience and qualifications. I've emailed the council this morning so fingers crossed I'll hear back soon!


----------

